# Yeti Cooler Size?



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

What size Yeti coolers do you all have? I would like something big enough to carry meat in, but still small enough to use for beer so that I don't need a ton of ice. Am I talking about two different sized coolers here? What about an 85 qt for meat and a 50 qt for beer? What sizes do you have?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have a yeti, but the sizes you posted sound right. Also the "ton" of ice....I think the reason you get a yeti is so the ice lasts longer. No need for a ton. Like I said, I don't have one, but I understand they hold ice for a very long time. AS LONG AS YOU KEEP IT CLOSED. Beer coolers, well every time you open it, the heat gets in. same results for an igloo. Igloo will need new latches and hinges in a week.

24Buds loves coolers


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Solid........I use my 45qt for beers to the lease. It will hold 2 cases of "frosties" with enough room for ice to keep good and cold. The 120qt is used for meat. Let me know if your in the market for one......! Best coolers I have ever had. Academy's knock-off works just about as well. It's all about keeping the lid closed as much as possible.........something my (2) girls have a hard time understanding.


----------



## RickyMartin (May 27, 2009)

Solid I have the 120qt and also the 50. If you use them as they are designed they do keep ice for a long time but if I were doing it again I would pass on the smaller one. If the lid stays closed they keep ice, trouble is we can't seem to keep the beer box closed and a good Igloo does about as good. Just my opinion.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 65 qt. and love it. Its perfect for just about anything, plenty of room for beer and ice and has a basket that sits inside in case you have anything you want to stay dry. My dad has the 45 qt and wishes he'd have moved up to the 65 because full of drinks there is not room for a whole lot of ice. 

My vote is for the 65 qt. IMO its an all around good size, not to big and not to small...


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> Solid........I use my 45qt for beers to the lease. It will hold 2 cases of "frosties" with enough room for ice to keep good and cold. The 120qt is used for meat. Let me know if your in the market for one......! Best coolers I have ever had. Academy's knock-off works just about as well. It's all about keeping the lid closed as much as possible.........something my (2) girls have a hard time understanding.


Does the Academy knock off look like a yeti? Also, do all Academy stores sell them? I cannot recall seeing any at my Round Rock store.


----------



## 82cowboys (Oct 5, 2009)

I have an 85 and have been very happy with it.. They are strong as an OX - and hold ice very well - I would say if you wanted to stay cheaper to go with a Coleman.. I haven't seen much diff. In the way they hold ice in 90 degree heat. The Yetti will last longer but of course is a larger investment. As far as meat goes, an 85 will hold a deer easily with room to spare. Good Luck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

65 qt. does it all.

Charlie


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

They have them at the Academy at I-10 @ Bunker Hill in West Houston, but they don't stock them at the Academy on my end of town I-10 @ Uvalde. They sell them for $179.00 last time I checked.



RRbohemian said:


> Does the Academy knock off look like a yeti? Also, do all Academy stores sell them? I cannot recall seeing any at my Round Rock store.


----------

